# shaw on FB MP



## dave the wave (Jun 2, 2022)

started at $750 then went to $5000


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2022)

Link?


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 2, 2022)

__





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 3, 2022)

It's crazy that the seller took the time to figure out what it was but then somehow came up so short on the price. I don't even know what something like that is worth but I would think 10k to 15k wouldn't be unreasonable to ask.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 3, 2022)

WOW! SOLD for $750
Pics to see it!!!










for the Archives.


----------



## dave429 (Jun 3, 2022)

It actually sold for $5000 to a guy in Minnesota. The seller should have done his research first as he originally had it listed for $500, then raised the price to $750 once he had more interest. Then told me he marked it sold to do more research. Today I found out it went for $5000.

I get the guy wanted the most he could get but really should have done his research before listing it at all. Might have gotten even more if he had just waited and found the right buyer instead  of using marketplace as an eBay auction.


----------



## dave429 (Jun 3, 2022)

I hope the new owner keeps it together and doesn’t sell it off piece by piece. I was afraid one of the bike butchers would end up with it.


----------



## toyman (Jun 13, 2022)

dave429 said:


> It actually sold for $5000 to a guy in Minnesota. The seller should have done his research first as he originally had it listed for $500, then raised the price to $750 once he had more interest. Then told me he marked it sold to do more research. Today I found out it went for $5000.
> 
> I get the guy wanted the most he could get but really should have done his research before listing it at all. Might have gotten even more if he had just waited and found the right buyer instead  of using marketplace as an eBay auction.



The guy that has it now wants 10k for it.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 13, 2022)

toyman said:


> The guy that has it now wants 10k for it.



Nice


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 13, 2022)

it will show up at Davenport.someone might buy it.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 13, 2022)

I get the flipping thing. Everyone can use money. Just a shame someone who really wanted this didn't get it, if you know what I mean.


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 13, 2022)

I am sure they will take $8000 for it don't think it would be worth it for that especially when you have to totally redo the engine to get it running,by the looks of the head being rusted i am sure it is rusted inside and rusted stuck let alone the clutch also.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 14, 2022)

This is my dream bike well one I might get in the future atleast


----------

